# The infertility timebomb: Are men facing rapid extinction? Daily Mail



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

I know it's the DM but...

The infertility timebomb: Are men facing rapid extinction?

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1275879/The-infertility-timebomb-Are-men-facing-rapid-extinction.html#ixzz0niYw2Goc

  aka Rebecca


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Blimey : some serious comments there!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

It must be true because I read it in the Daily Mail.   


It would be absolutely fitting for the Daily Mail to be that concerned about the possible extinction of the male gender and to spin it is something that starts in the womb and that, therefore, the woman carrying him did. 


C~x


----------

